# Connection between Dutch and German overrated



## Athferion

Hello,

I just registered at this forum and I have read through a lot of threads here before, as well as on several other language-forums and they were very interesting.

My name is Athferion, I am from the Netherlands (*NOT* Holland) and the subject of this first thread of me is the connection between Dutch and German. Let me give some explanation first;

In nearly every article I have read so far this connection pops up, and this is ofcourse quite logical since Dutch is a Germanic language, but in my honest opinion these comparisons made sometimes go really far a lot of the time, and I mean very. In some articles it wouldn't even surprise me if someone outside the Netherlands would consider Dutch to be some sort of weird dialect of German. Most comparisons (usually with words and sentences) I have seen on the internet are in all honesty nearly always equal to that in any Germanic language.

I have also heard some claims of people that Germans who cross the border can understand Dutch just fine. Well, I live in the city of Enschede (which is to the east of the Netherlands) and for another 18 years I have lived in Denekamp (which is practically _on_ the border) but I have never witnessed such a thing. Sometimes when German people ask for directions I try to talk in Dutch to them but I never met any German who could understand Dutch just out of his/her knowledge of German.

So in my opinion the connection between Dutch and German is overrated. Both languages are undoubtly related, but my advice to people outside the Netherlands; don't believe everything people say because it is still a very different language and culture.


----------



## joene92

Athferion, je kan er niet naast dat er enorm veel gelijkenissen zijn wat betreft woordenschat tussen, langs één kant, ons Nederlands en, langs de andere kant, hun Duits. Natuurlijk zijn er ook heel wat verschillen op te merken, vooral in de structuur van de taal (naamvallen vs. geen naamvallen bvb.) Het Nederlands als een gek dialect van het Duits gaan bechouwen heeft volledig geen zin: in de stamboom van de Germaanse talen staan wij, veel dichter tegen het Engels dan tegen het Duits (http://softrat.home.mindspring.com/germanic.html)

Maar de artikels waarover je het hebt grijpen hun conclusies natuurlijk niet uit de lucht. De grensdialecten zijn, in sommige dorpen, tot op de dag van vandaag "taal overschrijdend". Het probleem vandaag de dag is de standaardisering van de taal. Ik leg mezelf uit: honderd jaar geleden kwam je nooit uit je dorp en sprak je dus ook alleen maar de lokale varieteit van het Nederlands; de zogenaamde Duitsers tien kilometer verderop deden exact hetzelfde. Als de mensen dan naar een markt gingen verstonden ze elkaar want essentieel waren er niet veel verschillen. Vandaag de dag ligt die situatie anders: mensen zoals jij die in de grenssteden wonen die normaal gezien een varieteit zouden spreken die dicht aanleunt tegen wat er aan de andere kant van de grens wordt gesproken, groeien nu op met het Standaard Nederlands dat er langs alle wegen (kranten, tv, radio, school) ingepompt wordt. Aan de andere kant van de grens gebeurt hetzelfde met het Standaard Duits. Wat krijgen we nu:  in plaats van een afstand van 10km tussen de variëteiten spreken de mensen nu een variant die 300 km van elkaar verwijderd is en dus, bijgevolg, niet onderling verstaanbaar. Toch blijven er tot op de dag van vandaag nog een aantal aanwijzingen van de vroegere situatie: in het limburgs van Vlaanderen bvb zegt men niet "mij", maar "mich" en niet "ik" maar "ich".

Mazzel!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

First of all: welcome.
Secondly: I fail to see a *question* here, so it's difficult to answer your post. Neither am I sure where this thread will lead us (hopefully *not* to the dustbin of WR).

I don't have any idea about the language variants used on either side of the Dutch/German border, I have no idea in how far people there use the standard languages, I have no idea in how far the local dialects have been affected by the standard languages. All three questions deserve at least one (at most three) separate thread(s). But I am going to keep my mouth shut on those issues, anyway.
On the other hand, there is at least one issue I do want to address, viz. "the connection between Dutch and German is overrated". 



Athferion said:


> the connection between Dutch and German.


I sometimes find it difficult to understand what people mean by 'connection'; it's such a broad non-technical term. I take it you mean genetic relationship(?). I will not use the term 'connection' here, since it doesn't mean a lot to me, instead I'll use 'relationship, related' etc. in the technical sense, i.e. genetic relationship.



> In some articles it wouldn't even surprise me if someone outside the Netherlands would consider Dutch to be some sort of weird dialect of German.


Tja, man, so what? That's their problem, no? 
But what if people arrive at this conclusion on the basis of 'Der Mann ist gross' / 'De man is groot'... 
 
[Note 1. Though I think my point is clear, my active German skills come close to zero. Feel free to correct my German phrase or replace it with any other pair of sentences which indicate that German and Dutch are closely related.
Note 2. Well, from a EHL point of view they would be right to say that we have two Germanic dialects here anyway, but let's not go there again .]

Now, do you have reasons to believe that people here think that Dutch is a 'weird' dialect of German' (or, let's not forget the other possibility, vice versa)?
If so, is there anything -- _even_ a basic Wikipedia-article on Dutch, German, Germanic languages, etc. -- which cannot clarify this issue?
Let me also ask whether it is an issue outside your perception in the first place?

By the way, you're referring to which 'articles' exactly??



> Most comparisons (usually with words and sentences) I have seen on the internet are in all honesty nearly always equal to that in any Germanic language.


If I understand this part very well -- but I am not sure I do --, this makes an enormous case for the genetic relationship between the Germanic languages, no? Not that we disagree on this.
On the other hand, if somebody would ask how to translate 'Dit is mijn vrouw', could you come up with a _close_ German translation which does not show a high degree of similarity with the Dutch original? 



> So in my opinion the connection between Dutch and German is overrated.


Overrated? Actually, my second question should have been: overrated by whom? Where do you get the idea that people overrate the 'connection' between Dutch and German?
[For my first question, see below]

Overrated? By whom in which context? A historical context or the context of learning either German or Dutch?
It makes me think in one way or another about a discussion on let's say humans and chimps. For an evolutionary biologist the 'connection' between these two cannot be underrated. But when you put an advertisement in a paper in order to find a partner, the connection shouldn't be overrated, should it?
For a historical linguist the relation between Dutch and German is undeniable. But should this relationship matter to contemporary learners/speakers of either Dutch or German? It can come in handy, at moments, but nobody is going to learn/speak bad Dutch/German if they are not (explicitely made) aware of the genetic relationship. 
If we can agree on this, I wonder what the purpose of your post is.



> Both languages are undoubtly related, but my advice to people outside the Netherlands; don't believe everything people say because it is still a very different language and culture.


I find this a very strange first post, just a bunch of very vague and personal impressions, without any references, arguments etc., even almost dissing people here who do their best to explain or to learn a few things, both the similarities and the differences, with an dodgy undercurrent of 'één volk één cultuur één taal'. Are you making a case now that some people here willy nilly try to make others believe that German is not different from Dutch??? Or are you making this up? Can you please give us some references?

Besides, I have no idea why you start about 'culture'.

But in my (often not too humble) opinion, you either gigantically misinterpret the term genetic relationship, _or worse, you assume that other people do_. What I read in your post is that people here aren't able to distinguish between German and Dutch on the one hand, and aren't able to value the similarities between both on the other hand. 
Frankly, I find your post a bit demeaning in this respect.

Of course Dutch and German are related (and we agree on this). But genetic relationship is a term from *historical *linguistics, stress on historical.
You take a rather technical notion from historical, comparative linguistics and you look at it in a very anachronistic way. You use the term 'connection' as if it is supposed to mean one thing, although it is rather clear from your post that your 'connection' has two (or even three) very distinct meanings: genetic relationship (which is historical) and mutual intelligibility, be it both historical and contemporary.

You seem to assume that genetically related languages still should be mutually intelligible these days.  
Or, worse, you seem to assume -- for no clear reason -- that other people make this assumption.

Nevertheless, my first question should have been: what's the point of your 'advice'?



Let me add that I don't exclude the idea that I have missed the point of your post, that I could have gigantically misread your post. If so, my apologies (but please, clarify the reasons of your message).


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Athferion

joene92 said:


> Athferion, je kan er niet naast dat er enorm veel gelijkenissen zijn wat betreft woordenschat tussen, langs één kant, ons Nederlands en, langs de andere kant, hun Duits. Natuurlijk zijn er ook heel wat verschillen op te merken, vooral in de structuur van de taal (naamvallen vs. geen naamvallen bvb.) Het Nederlands als een gek dialect van het Duits gaan bechouwen heeft volledig geen zin: in de stamboom van de Germaanse talen staan wij, veel dichter tegen het Engels dan tegen het Duits.
> 
> Maar de artikels waarover je het hebt grijpen hun conclusies natuurlijk niet uit de lucht. De grensdialecten zijn, in sommige dorpen, tot op de dag van vandaag "taal overschrijdend". Het probleem vandaag de dag is de standaardisering van de taal. Ik leg mezelf uit: honderd jaar geleden kwam je nooit uit je dorp en sprak je dus ook alleen maar de lokale varieteit van het Nederlands; de zogenaamde Duitsers tien kilometer verderop deden exact hetzelfde. Als de mensen dan naar een markt gingen verstonden ze elkaar want essentieel waren er niet veel verschillen. Vandaag de dag ligt die situatie anders: mensen zoals jij die in de grenssteden wonen die normaal gezien een varieteit zouden spreken die dicht aanleunt tegen wat er aan de andere kant van de grens wordt gesproken, groeien nu op met het Standaard Nederlands dat er langs alle wegen (kranten, tv, radio, school) ingepompt wordt. Aan de andere kant van de grens gebeurt hetzelfde met het Standaard Duits. Wat krijgen we nu:  in plaats van een afstand van 10km tussen de variëteiten spreken de mensen nu een variant die 300 km van elkaar verwijderd is en dus, bijgevolg, niet onderling verstaanbaar. Toch blijven er tot op de dag van vandaag nog een aantal aanwijzingen van de vroegere situatie: in het limburgs van Vlaanderen bvb zegt men niet "mij", maar "mich" en niet "ik" maar "ich".
> 
> Mazzel!



Nouja, ik ben opgegroeit in een dorp op de Nederlands/Duitse grens, en ik heb daar een hoop vergelijkingen meegemaakt waar ik toch een beetje van denk "is dat niet een tikkie overdreven?". Als 't zodanig veel op elkaar lijkt, waarom kan de gemiddelde Duitser dan geen Nederlands verstaan? Ik weet dat dit misschien klinkt als mensen over 1 kam halen, maar ik heb in 18 jaar dat ik op de grens heb gewoont echt geen enkele Duitser gezien die Nederlands ook maar een beetje kon praten dus vandaar dat ik dit eens wilde discussieren.

Nederlands ligt inderdaad dichter bij Engels dan Duits, maar dit zie ik nu eenmaal vaak nergens terug om eerlijk te zijn (vandaar de topic-titel).

@Frank: I hope you can find a few answers in the above text. I didn't mean to assume that every related language should be mutually intelligable because they are not. I also certainly didn't mean to 'diss' anyone here and I have no reason to do so, so if you feel offended by my post then I apologize.


----------



## berndf

Athferion said:


> Nouja, ik ben opgegroeit in een dorp op de Nederlands/Duitse grens, en ik heb daar een hoop vergelijkingen meegemaakt waar ik toch een beetje van denk "is dat niet een tikkie overdreven?". Als 't zodanig veel op elkaar lijkt, waarom kan de gemiddelde Duitser dan geen Nederlands verstaan? Ik weet dat dit misschien klinkt als mensen over 1 kam halen, maar ik heb in 18 jaar dat ik op de grens heb gewoont echt geen enkele Duitser gezien die Nederlands ook maar een beetje kon praten dus vandaar dat ik dit eens wilde discussieren.





Athferion said:


> Nederlands ligt inderdaad dichter bij Engels dan Duits, maar dit zie ik nu eenmaal vaak nergens terug om eerlijk te zijn (vandaar de topic-titel).


Mutual intelligibility is a poor measure of closeness of languages. Even small sound shifts can destroy it. Besides German dialects are very heavy and there are also German dialects which are not mutually intelligible. I think the fact that "the average German" doesn't understand Dutch does not prove anything.

But if we want to continue for a while on this route, I would like to add the following: It is relatively easy for a German to _learn_ to understand Dutch. Most Germans just don't bother to do so. This is not so with English. A German cannot understand English just by getting used to it. Therefore, I cannot agree with you that Modern English should be closer to Dutch than German. Undoubtedly, Dutch, Frisian, English, High- and Low-German share a common origin out of a dialect continuum which crystallized into these standard languages (well, let's take West-Frisian; Frisian as such never was standard language). If you wanted to identify a "closest relative" for Dutch I would look at Frisian and Low-German. The dialects closest to Dutch within High-German are the Middle-Franconian dialects. I don't know whether you are familiar with Luxemburgish. It is somewhere in the middle between German and Dutch and it can easily be identified as Moselle-Franconian.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



			
				Athferion said:
			
		

> I hope you can find a few answers in the above text.


Neen, eigenlijk niet .



> I didn't mean to assume that every related language should be mutually intelligable because they are not. I also certainly didn't mean to 'diss' anyone here and I have no reason to do so, so if you feel offended by my post then I apologize.


Okay, bedankt! Dat is dan van de baan.

Ik zit toch nog steeds met een paar vragen, hoor.



Athferion said:


> Nouja, ik ben opgegroeid in een dorp op de Nederlands/Duitse grens, en ik heb daar een hoop vergelijkingen meegemaakt waar ik toch een beetje van denk "is dat niet een tikkie overdreven?". Als 't zodanig veel op elkaar lijkt, waarom kan de gemiddelde Duitser dan geen Nederlands verstaan? Ik weet dat dit misschien klinkt als mensen over 1 kam halen, maar ik heb in 18 jaar dat ik op de grens heb gewoond echt geen enkele Duitser gezien die Nederlands ook maar een beetje kon praten dus vandaar dat ik dit eens wilde discussiëren.


De eerste reeks vragen gaat simpelweg over welke taalvarianten u het hebt. Bent u nu over de standaardvarianten van het Duits en het Nederlands aan het praten, over de dialecten (indien die nog steeds aan deze of gene worden gesproken). U vermeldt de "gemiddelde Duitser"... Wie of wat bedoelt u daar precies mee?

De volgende reeks vragen gaat over de nogal vage referenties die u geeft. Wel, eigenlijk geen.
Kan u a.u.b. enkele duidelijke voorbeelden geven van die "hoop vergelijkingen" die u hebt 'meegemaakt'? En, euh, vergelijkingen tussen wat? De respectievelijke standaardvarianten of de lokale grensdialecten (indien die nog gesproken worden)?
Ikzelf heb al een hoop Duitsers uit de (wel, uw) grensstreek gezien, enfin, gehoord die verdomd goed (standaard) Nederlands spraken, maar meer dan een anekdote kan dit niet zijn. En kijk, hier wringt nu het schoentje. Tot nu toe hebt u enkel een reeks zeer vage beschrijvingen gegeven die amper het niveau van het anekdotische overschrijden. Zo raken we nergens, natuurlijk.
Zo praat u ook over artikels (in uw eerste bericht). 


> In some articles it wouldn't even surprise me if someone outside the Netherlands would consider Dutch to be some sort of weird dialect of German.


Ik zou héél graag zo'n artikels willen lezen. Hebt u referenties (links), liefst naar online artikels, die ons laten denken dat Nederlands een wat raar dialect van het Duits is?

 U hebt ook nog niet gereageerd op de vraag wie er voor verantwoordelijk zou zijn voor de idee dat "the connection between Dutch and German is overrated."

Ik zou ook heel graag iets meer willen vernemen over het volgende:


> don't believe everything people say because it is still a very different language and culture.


Wie zijn dan toch die veile snoodaards?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Athferion

Ik moet bekennen dat ik zo geen directe links weet. Maar waar ik op doelde zijn sommige artikelen die ik vond na een simpele Google-zoekactie.

Het dialect waarmee ik ben opgegroeid in het grensgebied is Twents. Twents is een 'plat' dialect Nederlands en voornamelijk daar wordt van gezegd dat dit eveneens verstaan kan worden door Duitsers in aanliggende grensgebieden maar ik slaag er zelf niet in om mezelf verstaanbaar te maken tegenover deze Duitsers. Met dit topic vroeg ik me dus af of ik nu de enige ben die deze 'connectie' niet ziet, of dat ik gewoon schijnbaar iets verkeerds doe ofzo.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



joene92 said:


> Het Nederlands als een gek dialect van het Duits gaan beschouwen heeft volledig geen zin: in de stamboom van de Germaanse talen staan wij, veel dichter tegen het Engels dan tegen het Duits (http://softrat.home.mindspring.com/germanic.html)


Een stamboom van een taalfamilie is wel een zéér schematische voorstelling, niet vrij van tonnen kritiek, en ik vind het dan ook heel moeilijk om op basis van zo'n schema, dat ogenschijnlijk een extreme vorm van discontinuïteit lijkt te propageren, uitspraken te doen over 'dichter bij, verder van', en zeker in het geval van de Nederlandse, Engelse en Duitse talen (het geheel van DEN dialecten, talen, variëteiten etc.).

Ik betwijfel het ook een beetje dat _het_ Nederlands veel dichter bij _het_ Engels staat dan bij _het_ Duits, hoewel ik mij er ook van bewust ben dat een van de problemen nu net ligt in de definitie van resp. _het _Nederlands en _het _Duits. 
Misschien geldt dit wel voor het bijvoorbeeld het Zeeuws v.a.v het Engels, maar hoe meer we naar het oosten opschuiven, hoe meer bedenkingen ik heb. 


Ik wil niet nog meer stokken in het hoenderhok werpen, maar ik vraag me nu wel een beetje af waarom we, volgens de logica die eerder in deze discussie naar voren werd gebracht, ons niet beginnen af te vragen in hoeverre de uitspraak "Nederlands is dichter bij het Engels" mensen er toe kan aanzetten om te beginnen denken dat het Nederlands een raar Engels dialectje zou zijn.

Ik zal het anders stellen: bepaalde artikels die de verwantschap tussen het Nederlands en het Duits benadrukken lokken blijkbaar een sterke reactie uit: mensen zouden kunnen denken dat het Nederlands een "weird dialect of German" is. Ik heb nog steeds geen idee welke artikels zoiets zouden suggereren.
Nu wordt hier aangevoerd dat het Nederlands dichter zou liggen bij het Engels dan bij het Duits, maar ik lees niets over een mogelijke reactie dat mensen nu zouden beginnen te denken dat Nederlands een "weird dialect of English" zou zijn.
Laat me duidelijk zijn, ik hiermee wil in de verste verte niet insinueren dat Athferion of wie dan ook een hekel zou hebben aan Duits/Duitsland/Duitsers. Ik hoop dat hierover geen misverstanden zijn.

Ik vind beide ideeën (_het _Nederlands als dialect van het Duits of het Engels) even absurd en ik begrijp ook _nog steeds niet_ hoe men dit zou kunnen denken op basis van zulke uitspraken of vergelijkingen of artikels of wat dan ook. Die mentale sprong lijkt mij er eentje te ver. Als mensen op basis van een doorsnee artikel dat aanvoert dat het Nederlands en het Duits verwant zijn, zouden concluderen dat het Nederlands een raar Duits dialectje is, dan lijkt er mij niets mis te zijn met dat artikel. Dan lijkt me het probleem _uitsluitend _bij die mensen te liggen.



> De grensdialecten zijn, in sommige dorpen, tot op de dag van vandaag "taal overschrijdend". Het probleem vandaag de dag is de standaardisering van de taal.


Ik heb de rest van het bericht niet geciteerd, maar dat is nu net waarom ik Athferions bericht zo interessant vond. Én dat is ook de reden waarom ik gevraagd heb naar het (huidige) taalgebruik van de Nederlandersen Duitsers in de grensstreek, of de dialecten daar nog leven, in hoeverre de dialecten een invloed hebben ondergaan van de respectievelijke standaardtalen etc.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

"het geheel van DEN dialecten"
Oh hemeltjelief o.o Frank gebruikt vierde naamval meervoud ten nadruk!

Ik heb eigenlijk altijd gedacht dat Duitsers en Nederlanders elkaar goed kunnen begrijpen, indien ze langzaam en gearticuleerd met elkaar praten. Klopt dat dan niet? Om taalgebruik van normale snelheid meteen te kunnen begrijpen, da's wel een veel hogereneis. Dit gedacht is alleen gebaseerd op mijn ervaring als Zweed in denomgang met Denen en Noren, dus waarschijnlijk heb ik ongelijk.

Zelf vind ik het Nederlands in de meeste variëteiten dichter bij het Duits aanleunen dan bij Engels, zowel qua grammatica als qua woordenschat. Op het gebied van de klankleer heeft het Engels soms veel gemeen met Nederlandse dialectverschijnsel, met name hoe het klinkers rekt voor r, n en m. Maar aangezien de cognaten in alledrie de talen meestal duidelijk herkenbaar zijn, blijft de overeenkomsten in de woordenschat het belangrijkste voor de wederzijdse verstaanbaarheid... Dus ik voel mij gedwongen dendraadstarter ongelijk te geven op dat punt.
[plaats waar iets opsommends zou geweest zijn als mijn hoofd even niet zo leeg was]


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



Grytolle said:


> "het geheel van DEN dialecten"
> Oh hemeltjelief o.o Frank gebruikt vierde naamval meervoud ten nadruk!


Oeps, ik bedoelde eigenlijk "Duitse, Engelse en Nederlandse dialecten".



> Ik heb eigenlijk altijd gedacht dat Duitsers en Nederlanders elkaar goed kunnen begrijpen, indien ze langzaam en gearticuleerd met elkaar praten. Klopt dat dan niet?


Zelf loop ik niet zo hoog op met anekdotische 'bewijzen', maar het volgende zal me toch wel bijblijven:
Een verkoopster in Bielefeld vraagt mij na een tijdje in het Duits welke taal ik spreek. Ik antwoord beleefd 'Ich spreche niederländisch' (en mijn Duits is echt niet beter) en zij zegt in het standaard Duits 'Maar dan hebt u geen problemen om mij te begrijpen'. Waarop ik _in het standaard Nederlands_ antwoord: "Dan hebt u óók geen problemen om míj te verstaan". Grote ogen vol onbegrip, alsof ik Chinees aan het spreken was. Om een lang verhaal kort te maken: de rest van de conversatie verliep in het Engels.
Tot mijn grote opluchting trouwens: mijn actieve kennis van het Duits ligt zo ongeveer op het niveau Pfaff (voorlaatste paragraaf).

Ik vermoed dat de doorsnee Nederlandstalige meer met het Duits vertrouwd is dan vice versa (tv, film, media), maar meer dan een vage indruk is dat niet.



> Zelf vind ik het Nederlands in de meeste variëteiten dichter bij het Duits aanleunen dan bij Engels, zowel qua grammatica als qua woordenschat. Op het gebied van de klankleer heeft het Engels soms veel gemeen met Nederlandse dialectverschijnsel, met name hoe het klinkers rekt voor r, n en m.


Ook vanuit historisch oogpunt hebben de zogenaamde kustdialecten vrij veel gemeen met het Engels. Aan de andere kant van het spectrum heb je dan het fenomeen dat bepaalde Oud-'Nederlandse' teksten opdagen in Duitse anthologieën (en vice versa).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Suehil

Toen ik Nederlands leerde (héél wat jaren geleden ) klonk het Duits opeens alsof ik het zou moeten begrijpen, maar dat deed ik niet.  Als ik het lees kan ik soms raden waar het over gaat, maar daar blijft het bij.


----------



## FlorisEnsink

Ik zie dat we toch in de anekdotische sfeer zijn aangekomen en omdat ik daar wel van hou doe ik ook graag een duit in het zakje. Ik heb daar echter wel referenties bij dusss...

Ik heb een tijdje in Zuid-Limburg gewoond en als ik op mijn fiets naar Duitsland ging, over Kerkrade, dan werd de taal die ik hoorde voor mij steeds onverstaanbaarder. In Kerkrade verstond ik niets meer. Zodra ik echter de grens gepasseerd was, kon ik iedereen op eens weer heel goed verstaan. Men spreekt daar Hoog-Duits, dat ik toevallig op school heb geleerd. 
Nu heb ik hier een artikel voor me van Erwin H. Karel (een historicus) met de titel: "De Nieuwstraat te Kerkrade: identificering in een grensladschap", gepubliceerd in een uitgave van het Nederlands Agronomisch Historisch Instituut in 2003. In dit artikel wordt verteld hoe, op het moment dat de kolenmijnen in deze streek sloten (jaren '60, 20ste eeuw), de Nederlandse overheid erg veel moeite heeft gedaan om voor de (ex-)mijnwerkers ter plaatse werkgelegenheid te creeren. Aan de Duitse kant van de grens is dit niet gebeurd. Het resultaat is dat aan de Nederlandse kant van de grens het 'oorspronkelijke' dialect nog wordt gesproken, terwijl dit aan de Duitse kant van de grens bijna geheel is verwaterd. De duitse mijnwerkers zijn weggetrokken en hebben plaats gemaakt voor Duitsers uit verschillende andere delen van het land. De Nederlands-Duits grens loopt zo'n beetje door Kerkrade heen en voor het sluiten van de mijnen was hier sprake van een gezamelijk dialect en een gezamelijke cultuur (dat haal ik uit dat artikel). 

Dit ter illustratie van het dialecten continuum en hoe de geschiedenis hier zijn sporen in na laat. 

Ik werk inmiddels in Canada en ik heb hier een aantal Duitse collegas die, wanneer het ter sprake komt, beweren dat Nederlands gewoon Duits is met heel veel taalfouten. Natuurlijk wijs ik ze er dan even op dat dit geen fouten zijn, maar dat we dat 'ontwikkeling' noemen.


----------



## Athferion

FlorisEnsink said:


> Ik werk inmiddels in Canada en ik heb hier een aantal Duitse collegas die, wanneer het ter sprake komt, beweren dat Nederlands gewoon Duits is met heel veel taalfouten. Natuurlijk wijs ik ze er dan even op dat dit geen fouten zijn, maar dat we dat 'ontwikkeling' noemen.



Dit is een beetje precies wat ik bedoel wat betreft het beeld wat veel mensen van Nederlands als taal hebben. Ik weet zeker dat Nederlands _totaal_ niet zo dicht tegen Duits ligt als bijvoorbeeld Deens bij Noors of Zweeds. Ik lees op internet veel andere ervaringen, maar de mijne zijn toch echt anders. Niet omdat ik _WIL_ dat ze anders zijn, maar omdat de Duitsers die ik ken (inclusief mijn oom en tantes familie die ook van Duitse afkomst zijn) toch echt niet zoveel Nederlands begrijpen als dat veel mensen beweren, en ik ken ook genoeg Duitsers die wel goed Nederlands kunnen door 't te hebben geleerd. Veel mensen zeggen dan "ja, ze kunnen het wel maar ze doen het alleen niet" maar dat vind ik geen goed argument, want als een Duitser met kennis van Nederlands geconfronteerd word met een Nederlandse conversatie weet hij/zij ook heel goed dat Nederlands praten de beste optie is. Als ik me bevoorbeeld verstaanbaar kan maken in Zweeds ga ik niet alsnog in Nederlands praten als ik in Zweden ben, dat lijkt me logisch (ookal is Zweeds ook Germaans wat wel weer interessant is, maar dat terzijde). Misschien dat het qua dialecten wel weer dicht bij elkaar ligt, zoals bijvoorbeeld Twents (plat Nederlands) en plat Duits, hier heb ik echter geen voorbeelden van.

Misschien leef ik wel onder een spreekwoordelijke rots waardoor ik totaal geen goed beeld heb van Duitsers en dat ze eigenlijk vloeiend Nederlands kunnen spreken en verstaan, maar dit zijn simpelweg mijn gedachtes en ervaringen die ik graag wil delen.

Frank: Ik beantwoord je laatste PM nog, ik heb nu alleen even niet veel tijd, mijn excuus hiervoor.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



FlorisEnsink said:


> Ik heb daar echter wel referenties bij dusss...
> De Duitse mijnwerkers zijn weggetrokken en hebben plaats gemaakt voor Duitsers uit verschillende andere delen van het land....


Bedankt voor de referentie. Lijkt me een zinnige verklaring van de teloorgang van een dialectcontinuum. Ga proberen om de publicatie op te snorren.



> Ik werk inmiddels in Canada en ik heb hier een aantal Duitse collegas die, wanneer het ter sprake komt, beweren dat Nederlands gewoon Duits is met heel veel taalfouten.


Dit doet mij op een of andere manier denken aan de statements op deze website. Niet echt serieus te nemen, maar (heel) af en toe grappig.



Athferion said:


> Dit is een beetje precies wat ik bedoel wat betreft het beeld wat veel mensen van Nederlands als taal hebben.


Gaat het hierover? Maar jongens toch... We mogen er toch van uitgaan dat die mensen ofwel totaal geen besef hebben waarover ze praten ofwel een flauwe grap debiteren. Dit heeft toch echt totaal absoluut 100% niets te maken artikels die gaan over taalverwantschap.



> Ik weet zeker dat Nederlands _totaal_ niet zo dicht tegen Duits ligt als bijvoorbeeld Deens bij Noors of Zweeds.


Okay, en dan? Daar gaat het hier toch niet over?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Grytolle

Dat bracht ik te berde in mijn vorige post


----------



## berndf

Frank06 said:


> Een stamboom van een taalfamilie is wel een zéér schematische voorstelling, niet vrij van tonnen kritiek, en ik vind het dan ook heel moeilijk om op basis van zo'n schema, dat ogenschijnlijk een extreme vorm van discontinuïteit lijkt te propageren, uitspraken te doen over 'dichter bij, verder van', en zeker in het geval van de Nederlandse, Engelse en Duitse talen (het geheel van DEN dialecten, talen, variëteiten etc.).


If you take a closer look at the tree you will find Low German as Dutch's (for the purpose of this discussion including Afrikaans) closest living relative. There is, I think, little to say against this.

Genetically English, Dutch and Low German are indeed closer to each other than all three to High German in the sense that High German was the first to separate from the West Germanic dialect continuum (-> High German Sound Shift). But Dutch, Low and High German continued to influence each other strongly over the centuries (the fact the Dutch was called "Nederduits" until about 200 years ago by Dutch speakers themselves is no accident; and also German was influenced by Dutch, especially the new northern dialects of High German which emerged as a consequence of the decay of Low German since the 16th century) while English developed in a different way after the Normal Conquest. It is therefore no contradiction to say that English and Dutch might be closer genetically but modern Dutch is by most other definitions closer to (any variety of) German.


----------



## trance0

I would have to agree with berndf. From what I know about Dutch, it is certainly easier to understand it with the help of German. English does help too, but more with recognizing soundshifts than with the general vocabulary.


----------



## Joannes

Athferion said:


> Ik weet zeker dat Nederlands _totaal_ niet zo dicht tegen Duits ligt als bijvoorbeeld Deens bij Noors of Zweeds. Ik lees op internet veel andere ervaringen, maar de mijne zijn toch echt anders.


Zijn dat dan ervaringen van Duitstaligen of van mensen die Duits hebben geleerd en het Nederlands ontdekken? Want het eerste kan ik me moeilijk voorstellen; zoals je zegt zijn er weinig Duitsers die zomaar Nederlands zouden verstaan. En het tweede lijkt me een mogelijk al te snelle maar volstrekt logische conclusie van een taalleerder: vanuit comparatief oogpunt hebben Duits en Nederlands veel gemeen dat typisch is voor beide talen en moeilijk te leren is voor anderstaligen. Ik denk in de eerste plaats aan woordvolgorde, maar ook aan modale partikels (*toch*, *maar*, *eens* enz.), consonantenclusters, woordvormingspatronen,.. Als je er dan al in geslaagd bent een redelijk niveau Duits te halen, waarom zou je geen Nederlands leren? (Zie ook hier.) Moeilijkheden als naamvallen en een veelheid aan patronen voor meervoudsvorming mag je vergeten. Vanuit dat oogpunt is het dus gewoon wáár.

En, natuurlijk, dan valt het voor ons op dat mensen die eerst Duits geleerd hebben een vreemde werkwoordsvolgorde hebben op het einde van de zin, of *ja* gebruiken als modaal partikel, maar ze spreken toch Nederlands en zijn daartoe kunnen komen vanuit het Duits door simpele regeltjes toe te passen. Dat zou je niet lukken vanuit het Engels en ik denk ook niet vanuit het Zweeds (Grytolle? -- Misschien Noors/Deens dan eerder? Iemand?)

Nog een interessante link mbt tot wat hier al besproken is: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=631528


----------



## Grytolle

Joannes said:


> En, natuurlijk, dan valt het voor ons op dat mensen die eerst Duits geleerd hebben een vreemde werkwoordsvolgorde hebben op het einde van de zin, of *ja* gebruiken als modaal partikel, maar ze spreken toch Nederlands en zijn daartoe kunnen komen vanuit het Duits door simpele regeltjes toe te passen. Dat zou je niet lukken vanuit het Engels en ik denk ook niet vanuit het Zweeds (Grytolle? -- Misschien Noors/Deens dan eerder? Iemand?)


Onze woordvolgorde is bijna identisch aan de Engelse, maar het was ook niet moeilijk om die van 't Nederlands te leren... De modale partikels gedragen zich vaak anders, maar da's ook geen groot probleem. Meestal zijn dezelfde werkwoorden sterk. Het woordgeslacht gedraagt zich op een paar systematische uitzonderingen na min of meer hetzelfde. Het grootste probleem voor mij was dat het Zweeds zijn werkwoorden niet verbuigt naar getal.


----------



## Lugubert

An anecdote, but which may have some bearing on this thread.

In 1967, I had a summer job in A'dam. I lived in a family with just a sprinkling of school English. I knew practically no Dutch on arriving. I consistently confused German (which I had had in school for 4 years) and Dutch. A Swedish university student at the time, I had of course also had 8 years of English and 3 years of French.

After a few weeks only, a cute Czech exchange student arrived. She knew no English, but was fluent in German. I jumped at the opportunity and acted as often as possible as an interpreter. From having to constantly use German *and* Dutch, I soon was fairly fluent in Dutch. In no more than a month and a half, I managed all kinds of situations on survival Dutch alone. Connecting to the thread title, I suppose I struggled with a very close connection between the two.

I think my experience proves that at 24, I still hadn't developed beyond the supposed ca. 14 years of age limit for learning another language "naturally". At now 65, it's quite a struggle to learn a new sufficiently different language. When younger, I couldn't have avoided it even if I had tried to on exposure.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I found this interesting paper: Dutch-German contact in and around Bentheim (pdf).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## MaxJ

Dutch was the official language of Bentheim(but also Kleve and more places) for many years. The dialects that is spoken here in the east of The Netherlands is almost the same as the German dialect so it is not a problem to talk with eachother.

But I do agree with the topicstarter, the connection is overrated. You always need practise to understand the "other" language.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



MaxJ said:


> But I do agree with the topicstarter, the connection is overrated. You always need practise to understand the "other" language.


What do you mean by connection? And who overrates that connection in which way?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## MaxJ

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> What do you mean by connection? And who overrates that connection in which way?
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


Connection: see topic title and first post.
Who: people who do not speak Dutch or German.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



MaxJ said:


> Connection: see topic title and first post.


On the vague and pointless notion "connection", see post 3. 
What exactly do *you* mean by "connection"?
If you mean genetic relationship, then who claims that closely related but different languages don't require a lot of practice?



> Who: people who do not speak Dutch or German.


What the heck do we have to care about the opinion of people who don't know about either Dutch or German? Be serious, please. Are you going to ask your dentist to paint the walls of your living room, or your painter to pull your teeth?

Frank


----------



## MaxJ

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> On the vague and pointless notion "connection", see post 3.
> What exactly do *you* mean by "connection"?
> If you mean genetic relationship, then who claims that closely related but different languages don't require a lot of practice?


Well, I mean that a lot people see Dutch and German as the same(connecting) language.


			
				Frank06 said:
			
		

> What the heck do we have to care about the opinion of people who don't know about either Dutch or German? Be serious, please. Are you going to ask your dentist to paint the walls of your living room, or your painter to pull your teeth?


What the heck is there a thread about it than, if people don't care why does this thread excists.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,



MaxJ said:


> Well, I mean that a lot people see Dutch and German as the same(connecting) language.


I am sorry, but this is going nowhere. I probably show my frustration a bit too easily, but what exactly do you mean by "connecting"? I probably _am_ a bit daft , but I really have no clue what exactly is meant by 'connection' in relation to two languages. Genetically related, I understand, members of a Sprachbund (which is not the case here) I understand, but "connection"... Beats me. Care to explain, please? Please?

Can you also please show me some writings, some texts in which people "Dutch and German as the same (connecting) language".
The replies "every article" and "all "over the internet" were already given but won't do. 

I am so sorry, but I do read the posts here as carefully as possible. I nevrtheless fail to see the point of the phrase "the same (connecting) language". 
Is it one language, or is there something(s) connected (but that at least presupposes two languages). There is no connection if you don't have at least two items. But that excludes 'the same language', which is one, if I can count properly.



> What the heck is there a thread about it than, if people don't care why does this thread excists.


That's probably the best question in this thread so far!! 

And since the orignal poster never bothered to explain what he actually meant with his rant, never bothered to substantiate or illustrate his claims, I am afraid that we'll never find out what the point is (or was).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## MaxJ

Hoi,



> Nou, met "connection" wordt er gewoon de connectie tussen de talen bedoeld.


Je méént het?  
Okay, laat maar.



> [...]aan moet geven dat je best wel wat training nodig hebt om Duits te verstaan en vica versa, wat natuurlijk wel een beetje raar is op een taalforum want dat zullen de meesten hier wel weten.


Tja, dan is er wel een enorm grote open deur ingetrapt.

Enfin, in het begin van deze discussie had ik gehoopt op iets meer informatie over de staat van het dialectcontinuüm en of op het soort artikels dat de eerste poster bedoelde (ik ben gek op _kinky_ taal-artikels).
Tja, het mag dus niet zijn...



> (En ik kan zo even geen voorbeelden geven van mensen die een te grote connectie tussen de talen zien, maar als ik er een tegenkom op internet dan ben jij de eerste die het te weten krijgt).


 Hé hé.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lugubert

MaxJ said:


> Die denken dat de talen héél erg op elkaar lijken en zowat hetzelfde zijn.


Young and insensitive, I once offered the opinion that Dutch was just, like, a mix of English and German with some French added. The reply was, That's how we look at Swedish!


----------



## MaxJ

Frank06 said:


> Enfin, in het begin van deze discussie had ik gehoopt op iets meer informatie over de staat van het dialectcontinuüm en of op het soort artikels dat de eerste poster bedoelde (ik ben gek op _kinky_ taal-artikels).
> Tja, het mag dus niet zijn...


Nou ik kan wel proberen wat te zoeken, ik woon in ieder geval in het Nedersaksisch taalgebied.


----------



## Athferion

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this interesting paper: Dutch-German contact in and around Bentheim (pdf).
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank



To get back to this topic again (sorry I was having a bit of a internet-break), I do find this article quite interesting because it kinda explains what I was trying to tell earlier in this thread. The languages have a lot in common, but over the years the distance between them have become increasingly more and more. When talking about Dutch, many foreign people think that German and Dutch are almost the same language, while they are not mutually intelligable like Swedish and other Scandinavian languages. These are common things that do not need to be backed up because you can easily find them. Just Google around and you know what I mean. What really (to me) makes it overrated is the fact that people ignore Frisian, and dialects such as Twents which are even harder to understand by Germans or other foreigners. Whenever I hear people saying "when you can understand German you can understand Dutch as well" I feel sorry for the person being mislead like that.


----------



## Joannes

Athferion said:


> When talking about Dutch, many foreign people think that German and Dutch are almost the same language, while they are not mutually intelligable like Swedish and other Scandinavian languages. These are common things that do not need to be backed up because you can easily find them. Just Google around and you know what I mean.


OK, so from what I've gathered from the pieces of information of yours in this thread, this is about mutual intelligibility, right? You claim that German and Dutch are not 'as mutual intelligible' as people think (i.e. that one who knows one of the two languages cannot gather as much meaning from discourse in the other language _as people say_).

Well, if there are in fact people who say that the relation (in intelligibility) between German and Dutch is comparable to the one(s) between the Nordic languages (and I assume I can find millions of those just by googling around ), I think you have a point, at least, in general and talking about standard languages, but there are of course _a lot_ of parameters to be dealt with when speaking about mutual intelligibility, so this is all very relative. The story of mutual intelligibility often is (and often has to be) an anecdotal one. You may find this thread about MI between speakers of Nordic languages interesting, as I did.



Athferion said:


> What really (to me) makes it overrated is the fact that people ignore Frisian, and dialects such as Twents which are even harder to understand by Germans or other foreigners.


Could you elaborate on that? Why is Frisian an argument to not overrate MI between _German_ and _Dutch_?

I don't know Twents, so could you tell me about Twents and, again, what makes it an argument to not overrate MI between Dutch and German? (And maybe bearing in mind that, since I don't know any Twents, that certain reasonings may accordingly imply that MI is not to be overrated between Dutch and Dutch..)



Athferion said:


> Whenever I hear people saying "when you can understand German you can understand Dutch as well" I feel sorry for the person being mislead like that.


But, again, are we talking about natives of German or other non natives of Dutch here? Because this is all very relative. If you grew up speaking Korean and you manage to acquire a decent proficiency of German, you _will_ get a good grasp of what a Dutch speaker is saying. Maybe not as much as you would want it to be not to consider the 'MI rate' as 'overrated' anymore, but it all depends on your point of view. When you have learned a language that is so very different from your own, you will easily find similarities between close cognate languages like German and Dutch, while natives would be more likely to notice the differences maybe..

OK, correct me if I was wrong anywhere in the interpretation of your argument. En vergeet niet dat je hier ook gewoon Nederlands mag schrijven als dat gemakkelijker zou zijn (en dat zeg ik niet omdat jouw Engels niet goed zou zijn want dat zit wel snor, maar desondanks ben je totnogtoe niet altijd heel helder geweest in je betoog - dan kunnen we misschien beter effe switchen naar Nederlands to get things straight, and then we could always switch back to English so all non natives, eager of knowledge about Dutch, can read along again.)


----------



## Athferion

Joannes said:


> But, again, are we talking about natives of German or other non natives of Dutch here? Because this is all very relative. If you grew up speaking Korean and you manage to acquire a decent proficiency of German, you _will_ get a good grasp of what a Dutch speaker is saying. Maybe not as much as you would want it to be not to consider the 'MI rate' as 'overrated' anymore, but it all depends on your point of view. When you have learned a language that is so very different from your own, you will easily find similarities between close cognate languages like German and Dutch, while natives would be more likely to notice the differences maybe..


 
Ja, je krijgt een idee van het Nederlands met basiskennis van Duits, maar lang niet alles. Een gesprek voeren in beide talen komt veel meer zelden voor dan mensen vaak denken. Je kunt ook makkelijk een zin van Duits naar Nederlands vertalen wat geschreven echt heel erg op elkaar lijkt, maar totaal anders uitgesproken word en/of een compleet andere betekenis heeft. Dit word vaak vergeten.


----------



## Lugubert

I don't remember all examples from the years that I could devote more time to Dutch, but there was this, like, "op de bodem ligt" vs. "zur Grunde liegt", both literally rather suggesting something that's physically situated on the ground, but in German meaning something abstractly fundamental.


----------



## Joannes

Athferion said:


> Ja, je krijgt een idee van het Nederlands met basiskennis van Duits, maar lang niet alles.


Zeker niet. Maar volgens mij is dat echt geen gangbare opvatting.



Athferion said:


> Ja, je krijgt een idee van het Nederlands met basiskennis van Duits, maar lang niet alles. Een gesprek voeren in beide talen komt veel meer zelden voor dan mensen vaak denken.


Ik weet niet wat mensen denken maar dat komt volgens mij inderdaad amper voor. Maar daar spelen zóveel factoren dat het gevaarlijk is daar veralgemenende uitspraken over te doen volgens mij. Menselijke communicatie gebeurt altijd in een concrete context. Zo ken ik niemand die enkel en alleen Standaardnederlands* of enkel en alleen Standaardduits zou spreken. Dat scheelt (op verschillende vlakken: mogelijkheid tot lingua franca, passieve kennis van taalstructuren en vertaalwetenschap). En zo zijn er een heleboel factoren en achtergronden die een rol spelen in een specifieke communicatiesituatie.



Athferion said:


> Je kunt ook makkelijk een zin van Duits naar Nederlands vertalen wat geschreven echt heel erg op elkaar lijkt, maar totaal anders uitgesproken word en/of een compleet andere betekenis heeft. Dit wordt vaak vergeten.


(Ok, het gaat dus niet alleen om onderlinge verstaanbaarheid maar ook om onderlinge (rechtstreekse) vertaalbaarheid / leerbaarheid. Dat maakt alles nóg relatiever. )

Maar is het niet net opvallend dat dit vaak wel lukt: dat je gewoon een Duitse zin woord-per-woord kan vertalen om een goede Nederlandse zin te krijgen? (Omgekeerd is het lastiger vanwege de naamvallen enzo.) Dat lukt je toch vanuit geen enkele andere taal zo goed als vanuit het Duits? _Hoe goed_ het lukt, en of _wat mensen daarvan denken_ dan _over- of onderschat_ moet worden, zijn natuurlijk kwesties die niet te beoordelen zijn.

* Noot: jawel, eentje, maar volgend jaar gaat ze naar het eerste leerjaar en zal ze Frans leren..


----------



## Athferion

Joannes said:


> Maar is het niet net opvallend dat dit vaak wel lukt: dat je gewoon een Duitse zin woord-per-woord kan vertalen om een goede Nederlandse zin te krijgen? (Omgekeerd is het lastiger vanwege de naamvallen enzo.) Dat lukt je toch vanuit geen enkele andere taal zo goed als vanuit het Duits? _Hoe goed_ het lukt, en of _wat mensen daarvan denken_ dan _over- of onderschat_ moet worden, zijn natuurlijk kwesties die niet te beoordelen zijn.


 
Nogmaals, geschreven inderdaad ja. Gesproken is een compleet ander verhaal. Ik hoor vaak van mensen dat Nederlands dezelfde klemtoon als Duits heeft terwijl dat echt totaal niet het geval is. Vaak is een woord of zin in het Nederlands juist anders uitgesproken, en/of heeft het een andere betekenis zoals ik eerder zei. Ik vind persoonlijk ook dat Duits meer gesproken word vanuit de mond, en Nederlands wat meer vanuit de keel ofzo, hoe raar dat ook mag zijn...

Punt is ook een klein beetje dat ik een Nederlander ben, terwijl er zo ontzettend vaak referenties met 't Duits gemaakt word over 't algemeen bij mensen buiten Nederland en ik kan niet verbergen dat ik er geirriteerd van raak.


----------



## Joannes

Athferion said:


> Nogmaals, geschreven inderdaad ja. Gesproken is een compleet ander verhaal.


 
Waarom zou dat zo anders zijn?
Of heb je het over de uitspraak zélf? In dat geval: natuurlijk zijn daar verschillen maar of die de communicatie zodanig zouden verstoren in een concrete context met twee (of meer) mensen die moeite doen elkaar te verstaan en rekening houden met elkaars achtergrond (dat is de meest denkbare), dat durf ik te betwijfelen. Ik denk niet dat er zoveel Nederlandse woorden zijn die op z'n Duits uitgesproken niet zou verstaan, laat staan plotseling een andere betekenis zouden hebben.



Athferion said:


> Ik hoor vaak van mensen dat Nederlands dezelfde klemtoon als Duits heeft terwijl dat echt totaal niet het geval is.


Leg uit. Kan je wat contrasterende voorbeelden geven misschien?
(En vraag je terwijl je antwoordt ook al eens af voor welke gevallen het wél overeenkomt. En of dat niet heel veel is, zeker in vergelijking met andere (verwante) talen.)



Athferion said:


> Vaak is een woord of zin in het Nederlands juist anders uitgesproken, en/of heeft het een andere betekenis zoals ik eerder zei.


Heb je voorbeelden van Nederlandse woorden die op z'n Duits uitgesproken een andere betekenis krijgen? En je zegt 'vaak'. Heb je er dan meer dan woorden waarbij dat niet het geval is?



Athferion said:


> Ik vind persoonlijk ook dat Duits meer gesproken wordt vanuit de mond, en Nederlands wat meer vanuit de keel ofzo, hoe raar dat ook mag zijn...


Ik volg je, maar dat is voor sommige variëteiten van het Nederlands ook wel anders.



Athferion said:


> Punt is ook een klein beetje dat ik een Nederlander ben, terwijl er zo ontzettend vaak referenties met 't Duits gemaakt word over 't algemeen bij mensen buiten Nederland en ik kan niet verbergen dat ik er geirriteerd van raak.


Dit begrijp ik niet helemaal, denk ik. Als Nederlanders het zelf zouden zeggen is het wel ok? Nu goed, dit leidt ons wellicht toch off-topic.


----------



## Athferion

Ok, just ignore the last sentence of my last post then.

I am not going to post examples of words or sentences which look alike in both Dutch and German because these are well known things that are frankly discussed to death. I'm sorry but I think I speak for everyone when I say that everyone already knows how much Dutch has in common with German, and with this topic I wanted to have a deeper look at the _differences_ between them and what set me to make this topic is that when I speak Dutch in foreign countries or to anyone not Dutch/German/Belgian I get to hear "oh you are German?" a lot (although this is NOT a argument of mine just so you know).

I think that German has a different way of prenouncing words. Dutch sounds far more gutteral (not counting Brabants and Flemish) and our infamous 'g'-sound is also not present in German.


----------



## Frank06

*Hoi,

Tja... Dan kunnen we dus besluiten dat er sommige mensen op deze aardkloot zijn die, niet gehinderd door enige kennis van zaken, denken dat Nederlands en Duits hetzelfde klinken en of het verwarren. 
En dat irriteert je. Waarvan akte.

En dan denk ik dat het nu tijd is om deze thread af te sluiten.

Groetjes,

Frank
Moderator DF
*


----------

